# als "root" im Terminal anmelden



## Mashafushi (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Ich bin ein ziemlicher Neuling hier im Forum und benutze ein IBook G4.
Da ich gerade an einer HomePage bastel, wollte ich mich mal über PHP informieren, da ich in dieser Sprache viele Möglichkeiten für meine Seite sehe. 
Habe mir dann Xampp für Mac runtergeladen und installiert. Nun steht in der Anleitung, dass ich mich im Terminal mit "root" anmelden muss. Dafür soll ich "sudo su" eingeben und dann mein Admin Passwort, doch irgendwie lässt sich kein Passwort eingeben. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen tipp geben, woran dass liegen könnte? 

Vielen Dank
Dominik


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Juni 2005)

Wenn das Passwort nicht angenommen wird, dann ist es nicht korrekt. Im Normalfall sollte es ohne Probleme gehen sich per sudo zum *substitute user* zu machen.

Ist ggf. der Rootaccount deaktiviert?


----------



## kurtparis (12. Juni 2005)

Nebenbei bemerkt, ich kenne zwar Xampp nicht. Allerdings denke ich dass das MAMP package einfacher zu instalieren ist...
http://www.webedition-cms.com/english/downloads/mamp.php


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Juni 2005)

Das MAMPP von XAMPP heißt XAMPP ist aber dennoch ein MAMPP (auch wenn es verwirrend klingt   ).
Soweit ich weiß ist MAMPP der Apachefriends um einiges umfangreicher.

P.S.: XAMPP steht mittlerweile für WAMPP, LAMPP und MAMPP


----------

